# Looking for that perfect xmas gift?



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Why not treat your loved ones to a Darren Barker Edition Weight Vest?

At just £199.00 these are a bargain. Or if you're feeling really generous, why not get the deluxe edition for an extra £50?

http://www.darrenbarkerweightvest.co.uk/index.php

:good


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

*Logs in expecting to see a spam thread*
*Confirmed, poster banned*
*Leaves thread satisfied* @Lunny @Pabby @Bryn - Grass roots moderating. :deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I've always wanted a Darren Baker weight vest


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl


It actually exists. £200 quid for a rather heavy vest.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> I've always wanted a Darren Baker weight vest


Is that the cheap Chinese knockoff version?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Is that the cheap Chinese knockoff version?


Yep, hand delivered by Michael Buffer


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

For just a few hundred quid more you can get this Danny Baker vest;


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Darren Baker edition also available for US market.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :rofl
> 
> It actually exists. £200 quid for a rather heavy vest.


I also like the option of the "not-so-heavy weights" for an extra £44.99.

http://www.darrenbarkerweightvest.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=&products_id=4


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Doesn't he have dodgy knees?? :think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Is this why he's injured all the time?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd love to see the sales figures.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I need that in my life.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'd love to see the sales figures.


I can give a rough estimate:

zero


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

'Buy this, and your back will be as strong as mine. Wait.'


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

And if you've got a little spare cash left after Christmas...



> DAVID HAYE may be biding his time to land the fight he craves against Vitali Klitschko - but he's definitely not twiddling his thumbs waiting for the phone to ring.
> The ex-WBA heavyweight title-holder, fresh from his spell in the jungle for TV show I'm A Celebrity, has been busy putting the final touches to a workout DVD.
> 
> Released on December 31, Box & Tone promises to help people of all fitness levels get in shape after the Christmas period.
> ...


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/boxing/article4690820.ece

:happy


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Lunny said:


>


Definitely a day one download!


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

just bought that weight vest..


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> just bought that weight vest..


:think


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


>


Haye's a G. The prefect Salesman


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> :think


u thinking off getting one too pal ?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> u thinking off getting one too pal ?


200 pound is a bit (read insanely over the top) steep for something I'd only ever use when running. Plus I don't see why you couldn't just use a backpack with weights in.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I know it's a little early to be thinking about Xmas but...

This beauty is available at a special introductory price of £24.99 for 2 weeks only...










http://www.jamesdegale.com/shop/Merchandise.html


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:

That'd make a nice Easter present.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone fancy an Amir Khan 'Vegas Fight Week' Hoodie?










http://shop.amirkhanworld.com/featured-products-1/ak-khan-army-hoodie


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

no ta


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

nah


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck off Nuff.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I already bought you it, Nuff. Happy Iqbalalamadam.

This post contains slight racism.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fuck off Nuff.


Suck a dick you smelly Taff


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> I already bought you it, Nuff. Happy Iqbalalamadam.
> 
> !!!Sweet!!!
> 
> This post contains slight racism.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Roe said:


> Anyone fancy an Amir Khan 'Vegas Fight Week' Hoodie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buying one for Laz's "coming out" present..


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

http://suziwong.co.uk/product/fans-t-shirt/t-shirt-team-scott-quigg/


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Audley Harrison Unbreakable Men's T-Shirt for only Â£9.28










Pick yours up at: http://www.sweatband.com/audley-harrison-unbreakable-mens-tshirt.html


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'd love to see the sales figures.


same :rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hook! said:


> same :rofl


It's taken two years for someone to agree with me smh


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Remember to have your Hidenori Otake t-shirts ready in time for November 22nd...










http://supersportstees.com/view/2553358/hidenori-otake-be-yourself-boxing-fighter-fan-t-shirt


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Remember to have your Hidenori Otake t-shirts ready in time for November 22nd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I've got a onesie for my boy:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Bryn said:


> It's taken two years for someone to agree with me smh


Two years is an improvement on the usual time frame of never :deal


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm overweighht to start with, so could I just use a regular vest from Primark for Â£3?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Two years is an improvement on the usual time frame of never :deal


Oh wow just taken an L here.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Oh wow just taken an L here.


L is for :lama


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Remember to have your Hidenori Otake t-shirts ready in time for November 22nd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

Thomas!! said:


> I can give a rough estimate:
> 
> zero


Make that one. I've had to buy one as its getting windier and I need it to stop myself getting blown into the road.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Train with The Saint for only Â£800!

http://www.georgegroves.com/detail.asp?id=10


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Train with The Saint for only Â£800!
> 
> http://www.georgegroves.com/detail.asp?id=10


:rofl


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Train with The Saint for only Â£800!
> 
> http://www.georgegroves.com/detail.asp?id=10


Fucking hell :lol: shame to see that the prices don't become cheap after being Cobra'd


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Bryn said:


> :rofl
> 
> It actually exists. ï¿½200 quid for a rather heavy vest.


Just been on your profile.I clicked on the thread and somehow ended up there. I did have a genuine idea for a christmas gift but that threw me off and I aint a clue why Im here now.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I've always wanted a personalised video message from celebrity Ross Burkinshaw.










http://www.celebvm.com/rossburkinshaw


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl:rofl:rofl For fuck sake.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jesus.thats scraping the barrel.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

:rofl 
May this thread never die.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I've always wanted a personalised video message from celebrity Ross Burkinshaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl


He probably gets plenty people who buy that shit.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I've always wanted a personalised video message from celebrity Ross Burkinshaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I've always wanted a personalised video message from celebrity Ross Burkinshaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Let's not write off the content of these Boss messages too soon. You could have a personalised version of this for example


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615259535528304640


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I bet Jamie couldn't hide his excitement (unlike Ross) when he received this:


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I bet Jamie couldn't hide his excitement (unlike Ross) when he received this:


This is too good....it's can't be real can it?!


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

Wallet said:


> I bet Jamie couldn't hide his excitement (unlike Ross) when he received this:


Some serious eye contact from the boss there, the fact he doesn't even blink, that really made it feel personal.


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Does anyone know how much one of these video messages cost?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

all at sea said:


> Does anyone know how much one of these video messages cost?


A score, it's on the link.

Bargain if you ask me, might get one and set it as my alarm, hearing that joyously dull monotone voice speak to me first thing in the morning is sure to instantly brighten up my day.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

This thread :lol:

Fucking hell. Some people will do anything for a pound note.


----------



## neekappa (Jan 1, 2015)

If my wife got me a personalised message from Ross Burkinshaw for Christmas i'd be getting her a divorce for the new year.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I bet Groves does plenty of business though..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I want a Scott Quigg mumbling personal message tbh

Seriously though anyone who pays Ross fucking Burkinshaw to send them a video needs sectioning


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I bet Jamie couldn't hide his excitement (unlike Ross) when he received this:


cheers again for this bro @adamcanavan


----------



## JonStevo10 (Jan 17, 2014)

That's got to be a massive wind up.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> cheers again for this bro @adamcanavan


Wow.6 seconds of inspiration from ross.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Best thread on CHB.


----------



## lurcher80 (Jun 2, 2014)

#thankyoupal


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

The washed up celebs on that website. :rofl

So fÃ¹cking desperate.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Neil Ruddock's charging Â£30 on there. He was on "Can't pay? We'll take it away" a few months ago for not making repayments on his car. :rofl

And East 17 are selling a greeting for Â£60. 

They couldn't even sell a ticket for a full concert the other night. They played in front of a crowd of 30 at an 800 capacity venue and half of them were friends and family.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


>


:rofl I'm dead

The best thread on this site


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655073435958312960
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171969548391?ul_noapp=true#ad-image-elm_11_gallery_img_0


----------



## Nob (Aug 12, 2015)

Wallet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655073435958312960
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171969548391?ul_noapp=true#ad-image-elm_11_gallery_img_0


How about giving it to a local club, fucking tight twat


----------



## statto (Jun 15, 2014)

Nob said:


> How about giving it to a local club, fucking tight twat


"Hope it goes to some real fighters"
Is he trolling himself?


----------



## Nob (Aug 12, 2015)

statto said:


> "Hope it goes to some real fighters"
> Is he trolling himself?


:rofl


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

statto said:


> "Hope it goes to some real fighters"
> Is he trolling himself?


:lol:


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

He probably didn't even pay for it himself aswell.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Nob said:


> How about giving it to a local club, fucking tight twat


:deal


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

:happy:happy:happy:happy


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Fuck me :rofl:rofl:rofl

http://www.celebvm.com/robindeakin


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Fuck me :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> http://www.celebvm.com/robindeakin


:rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Hamiet Bluiett (Oct 21, 2015)

Wickio said:


>


Superb :lol:


----------



## Pouting David Haye. (Oct 21, 2015)

I concur


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659384567837675520


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

tbf compared to a Joe Calzaghe life story a Robin Deakin personal message doesn't sound too bad.

This tread is amazing


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Even if you love Calzaghe his "story" is dull as fuck.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Roe said:


> Even if you love Calzaghe his "story" is dull as fuck.


Ran up hills 
dad's mad as a box of frogs
Mickey's fish and chips 
Unbeaten
Smashed through Kristina Russianbikeoff 
Never got cobra'd


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The "Never got Cobra'd" chapter about how he offered the fight when Froch was 12 should be fascinating


----------



## statto (Jun 15, 2014)

Chinny said:


> Ran up hills
> dad's mad as a box of frogs
> Mickey's fish and chips
> Unbeaten
> ...


IIRC he was badly bullied as a kid.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661275598451515392


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

bruthead said:


>


Somebody will be asking Eddie for a Matchroom one of those on Twitter before long.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

UFC hot dog brander :lol: Fucking hell


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## 80 to 1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Grant said:


> Somebody will be asking Eddie for a Matchroom one of those on Twitter before long.


:lol: funny thing is that's actually a realistic possibility


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2015)

Grant said:


> Somebody will be asking Eddie for a Matchroom one of those on Twitter before long.


I just made my own.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2015)

Fucking hell. How have I not seen this before. I have been crying with laughter the last half hour!!!!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bruthead said:


>


That is the biggest piece of shit ive ever seen.


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

One to watch said:


> That is the biggest piece of shit ive ever seen.


Probably because you no longer subscribe to SKYSPORTS. If you still subscribed to the evil Murdoch Empire you would see far greater pieces of unadulterated shite twenty weekends of the year.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Roy Jones Jr. t-shirt:










http://www.rjjofficial.com/product/the-goat/

$50 as well!


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

dkos said:


> Roy Jones Jr. t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what Roy did there. Greatest Of All Time = GOAT. I know, lets put a goat on a t shirt. :lol:


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/121810159894

"MIKE TYSON GENUINE GOLD FILLING

COLLECTED AT RINGSIDE JUNE 8TH 2002

MEMPHIS, TENNESSEE

DURING HIS DEFEAT BY LENNOX LEWIS

I WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO BE CORNER RINGSIDE FOR THE FIGHT AND SAW IT DROP WHEN HIS GUMSHIELD WAS REMOVED AT THE END OF ROUND 5

IT THEN GOT FLICKED OFF THE CANVAS BY A SECONDS FOOT AND LANDED IN FRONT OF ME

I HAVE KEPT IT SAFE FOR 13 YEARS BUT WANT TO SELL IT NOW AS I AM RAISING FUNDS FOR A LOCAL CHARITY

IT WEIGHS 0.3 OF A GRAMME AND I HAVE PUT IT IN AN APPROPRIATE BOX AS SHOWN

I CAN CONFIRM IT IS 100% GENUINE MIKE TYSON's

IDEAL UNUSUAL XMAS PRESENT FOR A TYSON / BOXING FAN

BUY IT NOW £75.00

FREE UK DELIVERY

PLEASE ASK FOR INTERNATIONAL POSTAGE BEFORE BIDDING"


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Just seen this, what a thread! :rofl


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

I found this beauty in a book shop.

I'd recommend it to anyone feeling, like me, that boxing books focus too much on real events. Why read about real fights when you can read about make believe ones.

On picking this fine tome up in admiration at the quality of content I was amazed to find the gift kept giving on the back cover. Promoter Don King is referred to and the quality of research and photography selection is so high that they actually published a photo of actor Ving Rhames instead.

Incredible quality control which shines through this gripping account of things which didn't happen, culminating in the story of a fight which didn't happen but now actually has.

Surely a lock for the William Hill long list.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chinny said:


> Why read about real fights when you can read about make believe ones.
> 
> On picking this fine tome up in admiration at the quality of content I was amazed to find the gift kept giving on the back cover. Promoter Don King is referred to and the quality of research and photography selection is so high that they actually published a photo of actor Ving Rhames instead.


Fucking hell how did I miss this?! :rofl


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

I like that the two fights mentioned on the back are Mayweather-Pacquiao which has happened, and Tyson-Witherspoon.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

bruthead said:


> I like that the two fights mentioned on the back are Mayweather-Pacquiao which has happened, and Tyson-Witherspoon.


Yeah, Tyson v Witherspoon a fight for the ages. Love Terrible Tim but fuck me.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Digitally transferred this to play on my BOSE,Bing Crosby can do 1


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bit late now but...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683676415699644417


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

I needed to look presentable and bold at a world boxing press event. I found exactly what I needed at shopkrusher.com and I am now the COO of Hennessy Sports. Can't recommend this site enough.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Bit late now but...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683676415699644417


Gee... It's one of the worst things I've ever seen.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Get your girlfriend's Xmas present sorted early, lads:

http://eightcountuk.tmstor.es/cart/product.php?id=28087&cur=GBP


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bruthead said:


> Get your girlfriend's Xmas present sorted early, lads:
> 
> http://eightcountuk.tmstor.es/cart/product.php?id=28087&cur=GBP


:rofl


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

This remains my favourite thread but I wish we could save some of the embedded media that's been lost in the changeover


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

JamieC said:


>


The legendary tina turner has this.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Has someone who's as much of a no mark as Ross the Boss had such a big #brand.

Does all sorts of shite which is very impressive considering no fucker knows who he is.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I know @One to watch will impressed at The Boss' continued marketability.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751862245471105025


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Groves 1 on 1 boxing training. £800 for 2 hrs


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Groves 1 on 1 boxing training. £800 for 2 hrs


I'd expect a happy ending with that, for 800 quid, not just learn some footwork and a couple of fucking combos.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I know @One to watch will impressed at The Boss' continued marketability.


Incredible.

Such random ideas as well.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Does Ross the Boss sell much merchandise? Isn't he looking at a comeback or something, did I read that somewhere?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

What am I talking about, I see he got stopped in five just over a year ago?


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Rob said:


> Fucking hell. How have I not seen this before. I have been crying with laughter the last half hour!!!!


While you're wife has been having phone sex with @One to watch


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2016)

Undefeated chump said:


> While you're wife has been having phone sex with @One to watch


No I listen in to that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> No I listen in to that.


:shifty:shifty


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

I like Bradley a lot but this sponsor has cracked me up @One to watch @Boxfan


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> No I listen in to that.


Does that count as being cuckolded?


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763483518697603072


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Fair fucks to Selby :lol:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764552496257896448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764564099309117440


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't see the problem with Selby caps, they're cringy, but loads of boxers have their own gear, just don't wear them


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## statto (Jun 15, 2014)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> I don't see the problem with Selby caps, they're cringy, but loads of boxers have their own gear, just don't wear them


Probably my biggest gripe with AJ.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Chinny said:


>


this is actually delicious. not sure why they also sell it as a jellyfish sting cure tho


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That is pretty cool @Jdempsey85


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> That is pretty cool @Jdempsey85


Get on it

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401001183388


----------



## Aston's Monologue (Sep 6, 2016)

How about a lovely Kevin Mitchell figurine?










(Inexplicably wearing a WBC world title belt)


----------



## Aston's Monologue (Sep 6, 2016)

As you can see, Kevin is delighted with his:










https://uk.pinterest.com/timmoje/my-custom-figures/


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Aston's Monologue said:


> As you can see, Kevin is delighted with his:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW , that's a rather impressive fist that Kevin is displaying in that photo.


----------



## Aston's Monologue (Sep 6, 2016)

all at sea said:


> NOW , that's a rather impressive fist that Kevin is displaying in that photo.


I agree an excellent fist, nicely enhanced with a watch the size of a small car.


----------



## Aston's Monologue (Sep 6, 2016)

OH DEAR GOD!!










In fairness to the artist he was limited by the source material.


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Aston's Monologue said:


> I agree an excellent fist, nicely enhanced with a watch the size of a small car.


It is a rather discrete and unobstentatious example of a wrist watch.


----------



## Aston's Monologue (Sep 6, 2016)

all at sea said:


> It is a rather discrete and unobstentatious example of a wrist watch.


Is that one of those Hublot watches that Smigga was showing off last week?

It must weigh 5lbs, how can you walk about with that on your wrist all day?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Aston's Monologue said:


> Is that one of those Hublot watches that Smigga was showing off last week?
> 
> It must weigh 5lbs, how can you walk about with that on your wrist all day?


It probably doesn't feel that bad when compared with the 30+lbs of fat he's used to carrying around.


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Aston's Monologue said:


> Is that one of those Hublot watches that Smigga was showing off last week?
> 
> It must weigh 5lbs, how can you walk about with that on your wrist all day?


Couldn't say for sure mate as I am no horologist.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Aston's Monologue said:


> OH DEAR GOD!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the hair darker and he looks like Kovalev imo.


----------



## Aston's Monologue (Sep 6, 2016)

Bajingo said:


> It probably doesn't feel that bad when compared with the 30+lbs of fat he's used to carrying around.


Joe Gallagher said it's 'fluid retention'


----------



## Aston's Monologue (Sep 6, 2016)

all at sea said:


> Couldn't say for sure mate as I am no horologist.


New one on me that (had to look it up) I always thoughts anything appertaining to time had 'chron' in it.

I very doubt that either Smigg or Mitchell are Horologists either, just a pair of blaggers that have been given a free watch each.


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Aston's Monologue said:


> New one on me that (had to look it up) I always thoughts anything appertaining to time had 'chron' in it.
> 
> I very doubt that either Smigg or Mitchell are Horologists either, just a pair of blaggers that have been given a free watch each.


I am only familiar with the word as there used to be a 'horologist' shop near to were I live many years ago.

I imagine Rab would aspire to wear a watch similar to the ones that Smigga and Kev are subtly displaying but unfortunately his pathetic wrists would be unable to bear the vast weight of such an adornment.


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

Aston's Monologue said:


> New one on me that (had to look it up) I always thoughts anything appertaining to time had 'chron' in it.
> 
> I very doubt that either Smigg or Mitchell are Horologists either, just a pair of blaggers that have been given a free watch each.


I saw he's got a deal with Hublot. I know its probably just a free watch for a few social media posters and that, but who idolises Smigga enough to to drop £8k + on a timepiece.

"Yeah I was in two minds about buying a Hublot Fusion over the Rolex Sea Dweller, until I seem Smigga balling"


----------



## Aston's Monologue (Sep 6, 2016)

tompreston said:


> "Yeah I was in two minds about buying a Hublot Fusion over the Rolex Sea Dweller, until I seem Smigga balling"


----------



## Aston's Monologue (Sep 6, 2016)

all at sea said:


> I am only familiar with the word as there used to be a 'horologist' shop near to were I live many years ago.


I've run it by a couple of people today and they were equally baffled.



all at sea said:


> I imagine Rab would aspire to wear a watch similar to the ones that Smigga and Kev are subtly displaying but unfortunately his pathetic wrists would be unable to bear the vast weight of such an adornment.


He has the air of a dandy, I could imagine him sporting a fob.


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Aston's Monologue said:


> I've run it by a couple of people today and they were equally baffled.
> 
> He has the air of a dandy, I could imagine him sporting a fob.


He is a bit of a 'pocket rocket' , but I am unsure if he could cope with a pocket watch as its burden on his one side would result in him walking with a heavy list.(I am using the nautical usage for the term list).


----------



## Aston's Monologue (Sep 6, 2016)

all at sea said:


> He is a bit of a 'pocket rocket' , but I am unsure if he could cope with a pocket watch as its burden on his one side would result in him walking with a heavy list.


And a 'heavy list' could be a serious impediment while 'working in the field'


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Aston's Monologue said:


> And a 'heavy list' could be a serious impediment while 'working in the field'


It certainly could , on the other hand it could be quite useful if he was harvesting certain produce in a manual fashion. Having said that I doubt his pathetic fists would be up to doing much manual crop gathering.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I've never heard of Timmy Langford before.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794552775589892096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794553717232115714


----------



## Bogus Dance (Nov 3, 2016)

Here's one for Gavin supporters:


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

It's a special edition. These won't last long!


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

> Carl Froch born on 2nd July 1977 is an English boxer. He has won the world champion professional boxer title for four times. He has also earned the title of WBC super middle weight champion for two times in the past. He is one of the prominent boxers of his time. He is also known as The Cobra, The Sheriff of Nottingham and Nottingham Terror. It is an interesting fact that Froch in his early years wanted to become a football player. But destiny had other plans for him and today he is one of the renowned professional boxers.


https://www.tickettailor.com/checkout/view-event/id/76246/chk/764c

Reads like it was written by a 12 year old!


----------



## RBR King (Dec 15, 2016)

'Nottingham Terror'

:lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Chinny said:


> It's a special edition. These won't last long!


Tasteful.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Trippy said:


> https://www.tickettailor.com/checkout/view-event/id/76246/chk/764c
> 
> Reads like it was written by a 12 year old!


I'm not sure I ever recall Frochy being called 'The Nottingham Terror' :lol: Don't think I've heard him called 'The Sheriff of Nottingham' outside of a few jokey forum posts years and years ago (and even that is a stretch as I can't actually remember the posts)

From henceforth, Froch shall be known as 'The Nottingham Terror' :rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"He has won the world champion professional boxer title for four times."

:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I'm not sure I ever recall Frochy being called 'The Nottingham Terror' :lol: Don't think I've heard him called 'The Sheriff of Nottingham' outside of a few jokey forum posts years and years ago (and even that is a stretch as I can't actually remember the posts)
> 
> From henceforth, Froch shall be known as 'The Nottingham Terror' :rofl


Rachel labelled him that after their first alley way encounter.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Roe said:


> "He has won the world champion professional boxer title for four times."
> 
> :lol:


Same guy who writes for the sky website I reckon.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829115401179107328


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

The Orchid Man is Frapin's 10th fragrance. It draws part of its inspiration from the surprising personality of boxer Georges Carpentier, nicknamed in America as "the Orchid Man".

Frapin was instantly drawn to the life of this legend to tell its new fragrant story.

An all-rounder, Georges was an elegant, resourceful man who skillfully knew how to reinvent himself at each period of his life. A boxer, brave man and proud citizen, he even tried his hand at another English sport, rugby, at which he showed his talent.

At the turn of the 1930s, this momentous man revealed his other talents. After the boxing ring, he took to the stage. Carpentier the showman went from Paris to Hollywood. He experienced the heights of Wall Street and then its collapse. A modern man who was always ready for new adventures, the Orchid Man opened one of the first cocktail bars in Paris, to great success.

Boxing, like perfume, is about facing yourself. An encounter of rituals and studied gestures. It is also a moment of violence that must be elegant. Governed by precise rules and respect for the opponent, boxing became a gentleman's sport at the end of the 19th century.

David Frossard, an expert of the boxing world, took all of this into consideration when he launched the idea for a fresh, elegant, powerful and virile perfume. Jérôme Epinette, whom he met several years earlier, has been entrusted with the interpretation of this world which is both animal and cerebral.

Perfumer Jérôme Epinette (Robertet, NY) on constructing the perfume:

«First of all I built up the fragrance around an animal leather accord that gives the scent its signature, power, elegance and the iconic aspect of boxing gloves. The patchouli brings hot and humid tones that conjure up the atmosphere in a boxing gym.

I then added a sparkling and energizing freshness with Calabrian bergamot and Madagascar black pepper as a reminder of all the energy used up during a fight.»

https://bloomperfume.co.uk/products/perfumes/555


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961235913656463361


----------



## statto (Jun 15, 2014)

Wallet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961235913656463361


Those are dapper threads right there. Apparently they were scheduled for release in December but Under Armour sabotaged the production process as they were concerned about the massive drop in Christmas gift profits caused by Magic Matt's range dominating the market place.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2018)

Looks like Kevin Johnson has landed a deodorant Merchandise deal.


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

Was this a competition where the first 5 people to reply became mods?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976240284223844353


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Sadly its release date missed Christmas, but...


__
http://instagr.am/p/Br2u5MtHMVg/


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

dkos said:


> Sadly its release date missed Christmas, but...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Br2u5MtHMVg/


:lol: You too could have a body like Bellew


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

kingkodi said:


> :lol: You too could have a body like Bellew


Get in for the cynical january fitness cash grab, god willing no one gets hurt, and then get out and home safely to the beautiful wife and kids. :yep


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093607394825945088


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

dkos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093607394825945088


Even dogs hold alphabet titles now


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Who doesn't love their dog enough to get them a Ring Belt coat btw?

Mines more than a belt holder to me.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find one of these t-shirts for next Christmas?


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

If anyone is looking to upgrade their swag with some boxing related bling:










https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WBC-Bracelets/184029298967?hash=item2ad9004117:g:-3MAAOSwt0Fdxr0B

Then why not impress your friends with some WBC bracelets on ebay.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Some festive clothing for next year:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

https://www.idlesband.com/product/mr-motivator-tee/
One for you @Grant :lol:


----------

